# My Stalkabout - Lurker Costume 2012



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't wait to see a video of it in action!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

That's looking GREAT!! Can't wait to see how it looks when finished. I stated a similar stalkabout last year but it's been on the back-burner so far this year. I might have to reference your photos to get it finished. Thanks!!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

All I can say is WOW looking good!


----------



## TechMOGogy (Oct 14, 2009)

About finished.
Once I tried this on it stood about 9.5 feet as I estimated - my wife does not know what my costume is yet so it will be Halloween before she can get some pics and video of me in it!
I had to adjust the helmet to monster head linkage as it was a bit long - I ended up cutting the threaded rod and adding in a turnbuckle so I can adjust it +/- 2 inches so it does not press down on my neck to much!
Basically the finished product:


----------



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

heres an idea I was going to try to use when I built on, take one of those cheap voice changing thing you can get from walmart or whatever for like ten bucks 
kinda like this:








Extend the wiring if you have to to mount the speaker in the head and the microphone to by your mouth (obviously)
Now when/if you talk your voice will come from the skulls head to add a hint of realism


----------



## TechMOGogy (Oct 14, 2009)

Here is what I have wired into the upper chest (close to the head  )
http://www.amazon.com/PWMA60UB-Wais...eable-Batteries/dp/B005I2YJIY/ref=pd_sim_MI_8








Then I can just make crazy sounds etc (and in the 'off' season I can do infomecials like Vince - Hey who wants to buy a Sham-Wow? )


----------



## TechMOGogy (Oct 14, 2009)

Well it was a great Halloween
We had just under 600 kids and that was with cold and rain!
I don't have pics of my house/yard uploaded yet but here are some shots of my Lurker.
It turned out well and I am very happy with it - 99.9% of people were amazed and I have never been in so many photo








My friend is 6ft 4in to give a sense of scale!


----------



## TechMOGogy (Oct 14, 2009)

My 6 year old ask me to do this before I took it all apart for the season


----------



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

Great StalkAround, I built one couple of year ago (http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/87040-11-foot-grim-reaper-experiment.html). I'm going to build another one this year and I would like to know, where did you get your hands??????


----------



## TechMOGogy (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry - I forget where I got them as I always plan each years costume about a year in advance (yup - started 2013's last week )
Here is the photo of the costume they came with - got it Nov 1st last year so it was a good deal.
I am sure if you google the image it will come up (they have many other styles too)


----------



## Rage (Nov 2, 2012)

The hands came with the costume on this page.........http://www.hauntersdepot.com/2007NE...achersAndGhastlyGrabbers/MerchandiseFiles.htm


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

gr8 costume ... too bad about the music in the video ... jk ... lol!

amk


----------



## kurtnotkirk (Nov 17, 2012)

This is very cool, and thank you for the excellent documentation. The clear photos really help.


----------



## ahwahneeliz (Jun 3, 2008)

Great Job... turned out really nicely


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes! So great! Thanks for showing me this


----------



## Darkslide632 (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm still looking for a rig for the head that has excellent movement. I've yet to find one.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome, very creative 
My girl and I saw one at a local Haunted House last year.
He must've been 10 feet tall at least.


----------



## Ken F (Oct 20, 2011)

*Awesome stalk around costume*

This stalk around is Awesome! Where did to get the hands and head?


----------



## TechMOGogy (Oct 14, 2009)

Ken F said:


> This stalk around is Awesome! Where did to get the hands and head?


All online but sorry I can't be more specific as it was a couple of years ago
Google will be your friend 
Cheers,
Dan


----------

